# clearance and water puddles



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

So... this morning in Montreal with rain and snow, lots of flooding on most underpasses. 
I went through slowly but i am pretty sure i was barely above water (there was easily 3-4 inches of water in deepest areas). 
Which made me ask myself the question: how sealed is the underpan/battery pack? I would presume it should be fine given a car is expected to sustain a fair amount of liquid in course of normal driving anyways. 

Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The battery pack is completely sealed, but I've seen in youtube videos where water might occasionally get trapped between the battery and the car floor (it usually drains out eventually). The underside plastic cladding is absolutely _not _sealed - but the components behind it are designed to get wet. The only areas designed to stay dry are the passenger cabin, frunk, and trunk.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

it's very sealed, however like any car you want to avoid driving through deep waters.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

I recommend checking the bottom well of the trunk for dampness. To me it can susceptible to water intrusion given it 







opens to the environment - if the rubber gromets/seals (any of the 4) becomes dislodged or if not installed correctly.

Picture showing bottom well of trunk. Small Black pieces are rubber seals:


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

RoBoRaT said:


> I recommend checking the bottom well of the trunk for dampness. To me it can susceptible to water intrusion given it opens to the environment - if the rubber gromets/seals (any of the 4) becomes dislodged or if not installed correctly.
> 
> Picture showing bottom well of trunk. Small Black pieces are rubber seals:


your pictures highlight a very different issue than what the OP was asking about. issues with bad gaskets allowing water intrusion have nothing to do with the sealing of the battery pack


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

kort677 said:


> your pictures highlight a very different issue than what the OP was asking about. issues with bad gaskets allowing water intrusion have nothing to do with the sealing of the battery pack


I know that my post had nothing to do with the HV battery, like you said it is very sealed.

My reply was to point out that the trunk well of the vehicle maybe susceptible to water intrusion when you drive your M3 through water.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

RoBoRaT said:


> I know that my post had nothing to do with the HV battery, like you said it is very sealed.
> 
> My reply was to point out that the trunk well of the vehicle maybe susceptible to water intrusion when you drive your M3 through water.


great point but completely irrelevant


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

kort677 said:


> great point but completely irrelevant


how so? the OP did not limit their question only to the battery. They specifically asked about the underpan AND battery. I'd say water getting into the trunk area thru grommets qualifies as underpan


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

Model 3 clearance is 5,5". Therefore 14cm of water is absolutely safe. 
I believe there are no open holes below door sills. Therefore there should be zero water ingress up until the sills, incl immersion for a minute.


----------

